# most versatile waterproof/breathability rating



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't venture below 5k. And unless your going to Alaska or something, 15k will be dry as a bone by the end of the day for ya. 10k is what I normally shoot for, it keeps my choices affordable. Until next year when I get a Holden set, I'll drop $200 on pants and $250 on a jacket for Holden, stuff's amazing, but kinda pricy. I guess thats what you get when the company only has something like 4 employees. I think where ever I read that was BS. But its cool to tell people that anyway.


----------

